# WARNING: Xylitol and a very scary night



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

First, the boys seem to be just fine. But please keep them, especially Jasper (I think) in your thoughts for another 24 hours. But I wanted to remind everyone how dangerous the alternative sweetner Xylitol is for dogs. especially small dogs.

Last night I was about to take a probiotic lozenge that I had put in my pocket. Got ready to take it, and realized there was a hole in my pocket and no pill. I was a little slow as I had already taken something to help me sleep, but I did put two and two together when I saw Jasper intent on something on the stairs (not a usual place of interest, especially at bed time) But I didn't actually see him eat it.

Luckily I remembered that this supplement had xylitol in it and I knew that xylitol was bad for dogs... but I didn't know how bad! After a quick search and then a call to the emergency vet... and then aspca poison control... we made both boys throw up with a teaspoon and 1/2 of 3% hydrogen peroxide. We did Cash too, since he is usually the vacuum cleaner in the house and we had no proof... and we couldn't find the pill anywhere. Both boys were acting just fine, interested in both food and water, and were alert.

But poison control, took this extremely seriously it takes just a tiny, tiny, tiny amount of xylitol to critically effect the blood glucose of dogs... and if left untreated it can cause seizures, and liver failure. This article sums it up nicely, except poison control feels you are not out of the woods for 24 to 36 hours.

http://seattletimes.com/html/tailso...s_xylitol_so_dangerous_for_dogs_and_cats.html

Oddly for me and my DH, we did not run to the emergency vet as we really didn't know if either of them had eaten it...and it would have been 2 of everything... 2 sets of tests, 2 sets of overnight observation, 2 emergency bills, so since we had not proof of consumption, and we had made them throw up, we decided to watch them closely, and give them small meals every three hours as instructed through the night to keep their glucose levels stable. But everyone we spoke to, both last night and today took the consumption of a pill the size of an asprin very seriously.

Both boys are still doing fine. and loving their extra small meals. but please keep them in your thoughts.

And keep in eye out for Xylitol in foods and gum and supplements around your house.

here is the number for ASPCA poison control. they charge $65 per phone call. but in my opinion it is worth it.

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/
(888) 426-4435.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I hope neither of them actually ingested it-Oh my gosh!! We have Xylitol everywhere (toothpaste, mouthwash, mints, gum, and granules)-it's unsettling! I love it for our teeth, but I know it's toxic and it sort of freaks me out that I have it all over the house! I'll have to keep a super close eye out that none of us drop a mint on the ground. Thanks for the reminder. I'm sure they'll be a-ok.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Hoping they are both ok Missy. It's surprising how many things contain it and it's not something a lot of people think about, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Missy, that's terrifying. My thoughts are with you and the boys as you get through the next day or so.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That was scary and thank you for the phone number. DHD comes over to visit the sisters and twice now he has dropped listerine pocket packs on the floor. the writing is so small I cant read if it has that in it. I have gotten lucky and noticed both times before the girls did.
Its been a bad week of our Havanese getting into things! Chocolate and such.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I certainly hope your fur kids will be OK, Missy. And, yes, thank you for the reminder and the information. I love seeing my human kids come visit, but it is stressful too, because I am always following behind them because it seems I am always finding things they drop on the floor. Husbands too.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll keep them both in my thoughts and prayers, Missy, and hope the next 24 hours go by quickly for all of you.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hope nothing develops Missy, keep us up to date.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

I am sending all my good thoughts and prayers to you as well. I am a true belever in postive thoughts to get you through things and am very thankful for all the ones that the group sent my way this weekend. I had no clue about the xylitol but will go through what I have in the house and check now since mine like to get into things. We have had a very stressful week so far on the forum. :grouphug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Boy, I'm glad to hear they are OK so far! Hopefully that bodes well. I just saw the title of the thread, and my heart was in my mouth!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hoping the boyz are OK. You have had your hands full with them lately. I was surprised to see xylitol listed in some dog treats. I can't remember which ones, because I didn't buy them.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Oh, that's so scary. Sending good thoughts your way, keep us posted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you for all the well wishes. So far so good.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Jasper, Cash and all of you will stay in our thoughts and prayers . . .


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

How scary. Hope the boys are okay. Sending all of a hug.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes, my Daughter's Maltese/poodle mix chewed a piece of her sugar free gum with it in it while she was at work. Luckily, she came home soon after and discovered her starting to have seizures.. She rushed her to the emergency vet. After a couple days and $1000 of vet bills she recovered. She went to 3 different vets during the few days and one was adament it wasn't the gum and she must have something neurological wrong. Needless to say to say she didn't return to that vet again. Especially since the gum was chewed up in the floor when she walked into her apt and then the dog started the seizures right after. Also, there happened to be a vet tech living across the hall that helped her take her to er vet and so she was really lucky. So I guess it's a new thing that we are just starting to see and realize it is happening. This happened about 3 yrs ago. At the time when my daughter got on and googled about it she found lots of info about it so hopefully the word is getting out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy, let us know how Jasper and Cash are tomorrow, too!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thankfully you notice it was missing. Hope everything is fine with your boys, thinking of you and your boys.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Hugs & Prayers to you & your boys....this is going to be a long 36 hours  Thanks for the reminder of how scary this stuff is!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think we are out of the woods. Boys are acting the same as always. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Missy!  I'm glad they are okay and will keep them in our thoughts and prayers.

I hadn't heard that xylitol was bad for dogs, scary stuff!

I also didn't know the ASPCA charged for phone calls  That sucks, i'd say it wouldn't be fair to those not having $65 laying around but we all know owning a pet isn't free and we should always have a little tucked away for any emergency vet visit.


hugs,
Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> I think we are out of the woods. Boys are acting the same as always. Thanks for understanding.


:whoo:


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That is REALLY scary! I'm glad all is going well. I guess I need to change the location of my candy dish! It sets on the kitchen table, filled with sugar free hard candies. Chris is horrible about not shoving the chair in after he sits at the table, and more then once I've come home to find that Boo has gotten up on the table and I'll find a couple candies laying around on the floor and slightly chewed into! Thank God we haven't had a catastophe!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

dodrop82 said:


> That is REALLY scary! I'm glad all is going well. I guess I need to change the location of my candy dish! It sets on the kitchen table, filled with sugar free hard candies. Chris is horrible about not shoving the chair in after he sits at the table, and more then once I've come home to find that Boo has gotten up on the table and I'll find a couple candies laying around on the floor and slightly chewed into! Thank God we haven't had a catastophe!


This is one of the reasons Kodi is always confined when we are out of the house. Not because of xylitol specifically, but because you just never know what a dog is going to get into while you are out of the house. People get busy, are in a rush, and don't always notice things that could be a potential danger for a dog. And if you have children or young adults coming in and out, the dangers are that much greater.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks God I came late to the party I am happy to hear a happy ending!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff, glad nothing developed. Here's another article. http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?A=2875


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So glad they are okay, Missy. What a scare.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

glad they are fine


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Yay! That's great :whoo:


----------

